# Sticky  Rules - Please Read before posting



## WHIZZER

1 - No selling of homebrews allowed - via thread, posts or pm's User that are found doing this will face a lengthy ban
2- Homebrews are just that - made up products that have not gone through any testing so users beware
3. One thread per user for wax/sealant development .
4. No more than 10 samples to be sent out/ 
5. All samples for review to be sent without cost to the reviewer. Reviewers should not offer to cover expenses of P+P 
6. All reviews to be carried out in a simple informative format
7. This section is for Homebrews only I. E for the production of detailing products for home use only, we are not here to push a new product or business, if a Homebrews thread starts to turn into a retail product the thread will be removed/ closed. 

(More rules will be added in the future)


----------

